# I want to  be at your side



## mannucci

hi everybody ¡

I would like to know , how can I say  in romanian ?

I want  to be at your side .


----------



## farscape

In what context, please?

Later,
.


----------



## mannucci

hi again 

for exemple : I miss someone , but that person is far away of me. then I say : I want  to be at your side


----------



## farscape

Try this:

Vreau să fiu lângă tine

or

Aș vrea să fiu lângă tine.

When I asked for context, I meant a sentence or a phrase in which to place the expression. In any case, eirher if the two will do.

Later,
.


----------



## PeterKay

Difficult question, maybe really thisway Aș vrea să fiu lângă tine.?


----------



## misadro

_Aș vrea să fiu cu tine._


----------

